# much point in buying a Fiamma security arm for the van door?



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Been looking at these devices that lock in place across part of the side door to add an extra layer of security. Fiamma Security 31 I think their product code is.

Anyway, I've got one set aside for £58 or something.

But I suddenly figured - what's the point of making the door rock solid when someone could prise open one of the windows with a degree of simplicity (if you know what you're doing)?

Has anyone else bought one of these arms, and what's their view of how useful they are?


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

The more secure you make it the more damage they do getting in, I think most thieves could get into the ordinary car or motorhome within seconds no matter what you do to secure doors, they will just cut through the window or force the locks. A friend had a boat with a new outboard he decided tro padlock it to the boat !!!! what did they do they cut off the entire transom. Perhaps a couple of Rotweilers might be the answer.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

If they are pro's out to steal the whole vehicle they will open the Fiamma very quickly, the Fiamma's strength is in stopping the oppurtunist thief.

I do wonder slightly at its usefulness, when you are in the vehicle its no use (other than as a "handrail") it would be a safety no no to use it while sleeping in the vehicle. But would be good while away from vehicle when out and about.

In a storage situation they may damage the vehicle while Breaking it off just depends how much oppurtunity your storage yard presents, I may be wrong but would Imagine if its a storage theft they would be taking the whole vehicle.

Look at it this way, a pro would walk up to your motorhome and Jemmy the standard door so quick he would beat you with the keys, An oppurtunist would come a close second.

In some situ's you cant have to much security

George


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stormy,

I would be careful with it. A pal of mine had fitted it to his van. One night a crook tried to break into the van while it was parked in front of my pal's house. Finally he did not succeed and gave up. But the damage done to the motorhome's wall was severe. Repair costs were much higher than for anything he could have stolen out of the van. 

When I'm back home on Sunday evening (the van is waiting in front of the office now 8) ) I think I still have a quite impressive pic on my PC.

And, by the way, the easiest way to break in is via the cab doors. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

I think the point here is to deter the toe rags from entering YOUR van. If a pro wants your 'van, then it is his, but why make it easy for him[or her].

I have dead locks on my two cab doors and a Fiamma small caravan door lock on the rear door. It will be a lot easier for Joe Teif to break into the 'van next door. Any way I am waiting to install one of those new space evaporators and just zap anyone unwanted who enters my space :twisted: In the meanwhile a couple of those bear traps will do :!:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Interesting point Gerhard, maybe have one fitted but only use when on a trip but away from the van (this being when it probably has got goodies you want to protect from the opportunist?)

Windows (caravan) are easy BUT its not what your average thief would try it looks far to suspicous climbing through a window, the vehicle would have to be parked in such a way that he would not be seen, btw getting out of a window is a lot easier.

Deadlocks beware of using these whilst sleeping in the vehicle, anything that traps you in is potentially dangerous.

Gerhards point demonstrates the beauty of forums, a different perspective.


George


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

as we all know 

"if they want it they get it"

my only input is that if there are 2 MH's together and one has a bar across one of the doors and the other does not then the opportunist is going for the easy option, he, the sneak thief, may think there could well be extra security devices on the MH with the bar on the door, so why does he make it harder for himself.......he looks for easy meat evertime, the quicker in....the quicker out

i have one of these security arms fitted, used mainly as a grab rail, and yes i fold it across the door when i leave MH unattended

paul


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

A neighbour fitted one to his van and I must admit it seems a good idea, Dual purpose, security covering part of the door in the shut position and also as a handrail for thos needing assistance.. Not all vans have the wall space though for one to be fitted so check this first


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi I have just fitted one to my motorhome and I find it very usefull for getting in and out of the motorhome aswell as the security aspect when not in it.
Eddie


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

see I really don't need one of these things for getting in and out - at 30 I'm still able to get up and down steps with relative ease.

Just talked to the Rimor dealer about getting one of these and he echoed what a few of you have said - if someone wants to get in, they will, and putting obstacles in their way would simply make them cause more damage.

But yes, as for opportunists, it could well be seen as a deterrent.

However on this occasion I'm going to leave alone.

Cheers for your comments!

Stormy


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

i have a fiamma lock fitted to my van, it is the caravan door lock that swivels across the door when we go out, as the lock on most motorhomes doors are only cheap and a screw driver will soon force them open,if in doubt pretend you are locked out how would you get in, by the easier route poss. still don't know why more secure locks arn't fitted, it took a long time for car manufacturers to fit proper locks.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

We have seen 3 off these lock fitted to vans and they had been forced but where still in the locked position as they had been torn from the van wall as the alloy is so thin, if anyone is serious about fitting one they should contemplate a decent plate on the inside.
Funny though they were all on there way back from Spain, we have not ventured there yet as we are still enjoying France we have been wild or free camping for 9 years of trouble free holidaying.
Stay Safe and use Common Sense when parking
Happy travels


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Rear door security*

I have one of these fitted at the van door, but also have 2 x metal catches, like a house window catch but bigger on the inside, and deadlocks on the cab doors, I also have 2 x big bright flashing LED lights built into the front window pillars, (((dont ask)))!!!, I thought I had good security, Ha Ha,
May 2004 just arrived in France, Caryfore supermarket near Dunkerque, just parked up at around 1200hrs, car park 75-80% full, when a British lady came over to ask, have you a screwdriver we can borrow, we have just put all our shopping in the van and locked ourselves out, (new£40-£45k hotorhome), the keys were on the table, I gave him 2 screwdrivers, held the supermarket trolly to give him a little height, he got into the trolly, and came out of the van door in less than 30 SECONDS, with around £5 worth of damage, we then both realized security, what securiy?.
All 4 of us looked around and don't think anyone even noticed.
:twisted: Now in the process of fitting cyanide gas jets in the door pillers :evil:


----------

